# How to clean and maintain your reel?



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

So I'm obviously new to this and have no idea what I'm doing , I was told to wash the reels off with freshwater after each outing but they are starting to get stiff now. I think they need oil or grease or something. I had a reel that froze up completely on me and I tried to take it apart to investigate (partially because it was a $20 reel from walmart and I wanted to learn) and it exploded. Pieces went everywhere lol , so how often should I do what to what pieces? Pictures would e super helpful too. I just got my first set of real reels and I'd like to try to make them last as long as possible. Them not reeling smoothly anymore scares me.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Not sure what every one else does but We lightly rinse the rods&reels with fresh water after every outing. I then let them air dry over night. While they are sitting leaning upright I will spin the handles of all reels. The reason I do that is water will get trapped in the handles. I then spray every part of the reel with PENN cleaner.Then put a drop or two of reel lube on the handle and any moving part. Wipe down and put in the over heads.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

The easiest and most effective way:

freshwater rinse, plus,

-once a year, drop them off with Ocean Master or Pompano Joe.
-every six months for reels that get wet frequently


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Take the spool off and while reeling lightly oil the spool shaft, that's probably where you are getting binded up...also couple drops of oil on the handle shaft will help also.....If that don't fix your problem then its an internal problem that at this time you need someone to show you what to do.....Unless you are offshore fishing with salt spray all on your tackle then as mentioned a light freshwater spray is really all that's needed....Remember to turn reel upside down to drain any excess water that might be caught in the reel .....


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Also, youtube has numerous videos for breaking down, cleaning and greasing reels of various brands and types.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Doesn't matter how tired or how early you need to be up next day always rinse with freshwater. The reel, line, rod, guides, reel seat, etc etc.

For the reel just rinse with freshwater. Don't use any soap, especially like dish soap. Bc if you use dish soap it will dry out the line. Dish soap is made to clean grease, oil etc.

After a while or a big screaming run, pull the drag knob off and pull the drag washers out. Rinse and clean and add light grease to all of them, except the felt washers. Then checked under spool for any sand etc and clean as needed.

This is all I've ever done and no issues. For my larger shark reels i rinse with heavy water into the spool to try and completely flush it. Then let it air dry in my room. Next day I'll add a coat of wax to reel and rod. Every so often I'll take apart rollers and clean them too


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Good suggestions and comments, 
My experience with reels has been as follows:
I always do a long freshwater rinse. I would recommend to preferably do it as soon as you can after your fishing excursion- Only a lite spray, no hard stream on any reel- that could force water, salt, and debris into the working parts of the reel. I also dont use any detergents, that could also get into the working parts of the reel (where I definitely don't want it), and wash protective coatings and oils off parts. 
Spinning Reels- lite freshwater rinse, hold up (rod horizonal) and shake excess out of spool top, wipe off with dry rag and then spritz and wipe a good rod & reel cleaner to protect. Some reels don't have good seals, so you can take the the drag knob off and remove the spool. Then you can check & dry it, and add a litte oil on the shaft or other moving parts to keep them from getting stiff or seizing up. 
Conventional reels- lite freshwater rinse (lite spray only), wipe off with dry rag and then spray and wipe a good rod & reel cleaner to protect. 
I like to use the rod & reel cleaner / conditioner on the rod guides to help keep them from corrosion, and a good wipedown to remove any fish slime or scales the wash off didn't get. I also like to remove my reels from the rods a few times a season and clean the seats and reel base because that is where salt and debris can get stuck and cause corrosion and rust. At the end of my fishing season I'll remove the reels from the rods (or at least the expensive reels and reels I won't be using for awhile), clean them up and store them in a case, off of the rods until I'm getting ready to use them again for the same reason.
I'll also use a good conditioner (like Reel Majic) on my spooled line- and like mentioned by Justin, (again) no detergents- some of them can be bad for your fishing line too.
Once a year (at least- depending on use), have them professionally cleaned- and if you are any good with your hands / mechanically inclined, you can probably do it yourself! Like TeaSea said, lots of videos on reel assembly and cleaning on YouTube (and while you're on YouTube, you could watch a few of our videos LOL). If not, be sure to take it to a reputable _local_ reel shop to work on it.
Hopefully this was helpful- hope I didn't miss anything. And if I missed something- someone correct me - I'm no expert and make mistakes, as some of us have seen


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I tighten down the drag, BLAST with fresh water, air dry in front of a fan and I'm done. Very seldom do I find the need to do anything between cleanings. But I probably clean my stuff more than most. I'll take fresh water in my reels over salt water any day of the week!

Keith and I both prep new reels for heavy saltwater use with an emphasis on corrosion prevention using high quality marine grease and CorrosionX. I highly recommend it to the charter guys and gung-ho recreational fishermen I service. Every screw and joint are lubed and keep salt water at bay except when completely submerged. 

And, if you submerge a reel for longer than a couple of seconds, soak it in fresh water to dissolve the salt and get it to us quickly. Hope this helps.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow guys lots of helpful tips


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'll clean and work on drags on spinning reels. If my conventionals ever need love they will go to keith or joe. Just always rinse with fresh water and check everything. Never lay it in the sand or dunk it if wading out to cast etc. I did tear apart a 6/0 to fix the clicker but that's about as far as I have gone with those.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Along with the all the advice above, I think the most important thing you can do for any reel is to pre-service it before it ever goes fishing. Never assume it was done correctly by the manufacturer even if it's a high dollar reel. Do (or have someone do) a complete break down and spread a light coat of grease everywhere, Cal's grease on the drag, corrosion-x all the bearings and apply more corrosion-x to the spool and frame. Then you're way ahead of the curve against any corrosion. Repeat at least once a year or more often if your reel somehow gets submerged or soaked from a wet boat ride. I do mine every 6 months. Not a speck of corrosion on any of my reels so far!


----------



## 6.5 mike (Sep 1, 2014)

:thumbup:Another trick if the reels are to be stored for a long time is to back the drags off. Nice thing with conventional you can set the clicker. With spinners rubber band on spool works. This is for storage over 3 months.

Like has been said, a good rinse & a little TLC goes a long ways. I have rods from my Dad that date to the '50's & '60's, still have the factory guides & tips, & yes I still use them.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Some good general reel cleaning advice





 
Tight lines


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

6.5 mike said:


> :thumbup:Another trick if the reels are to be stored for a long time is to back the drags off. Nice thing with conventional you can set the clicker. With spinners rubber band on spool works. This is for storage over 3 months.
> 
> Like has been said, a good rinse & a little TLC goes a long ways. I have rods from my Dad that date to the '50's & '60's, still have the factory guides & tips, & yes I still use them.


With lever drags you need to back off the preset knob as well, not just the lever. 
Some lever drags drag systems are also sealed only when in free spool. So you might need to put them in free spool then rinse. I forget which models do that so check on yours.


----------



## 6.5 mike (Sep 1, 2014)

I know the Penn INT's & Shimano TLD's are like that, both need the pre-set backed off for long term storage.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> With lever drags you need to back off the preset knob as well, not just the lever.
> Some lever drags drag systems are also sealed only when in free spool. So you might need to put them in free spool then rinse. I forget which models do that so check on yours.


 Actually that's backwards. When the lever is freespool the water can and will enter the drag system. Especially the smaller lever drag reels that do not use a drag cover like Avet and Daiwa.

Push the lever up into the drag position when rinsing the reel. This pulls the spool to the right and closes the drag plate against the drag washer so the water does enter and get to the spool bearings and drag system. 

Then back off the lever drag and leave it backed off with the clicker on.


----------



## 6.5 mike (Sep 1, 2014)

OM's right, I had forgotten which way the spool moved when the lever was moved. Mine have been at rest since I left Key West in '90, lol.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> Actually that's backwards. When the lever is freespool the water can and will enter the drag system. Especially the smaller lever drag reels that do not use a drag cover like Avet and Daiwa.
> 
> Push the lever up into the drag position when rinsing the reel. This pulls the spool to the right and closes the drag plate against the drag washer so the water does enter and get to the spool bearings and drag system.
> 
> Then back off the lever drag and leave it backed off with the clicker on.


For most yes, but there are a few models that when backed off into free spool the drags are sealed. I forget which it is but there is a write up on alantani.


----------

